# Lake lanier



## citylimitshunter (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey guys I'm pretty new to bowfishing but I've done a good bit mostly on hartwell. I went to Lanier this weekend while it was warm and only shot two. It was very hard to see because the water was so cloudy. Is that what I should always expect from Lanier? I was up at clarks bridge if that makes any difference. It hadn't rained recently so I'm just wondering what yalls thoughts are on why it was so murky. Thanks guys


----------



## cummingbowfisherman (Jan 18, 2017)

Up the rivers is hit or miss for clarity. Mid lake down tends to offer clear water.  The fish are hit and miss right now give it two months and numbers will slowly increase till the spring bonanza


----------



## killersiverb (Jan 22, 2017)

We went outlast weekend and put 30 + suckers and a few commons in the boat at WarhiWarhill water was clear there just waiting on big numbers to show up when water hit 65 degrees


----------



## slingin arrows (Jan 23, 2017)

planning on going this week. any lake recommendations?


----------

